# Standard Lamasi froglets for sale



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I have three standard lamasi froglets for sale. They range between 2-3 months old...I'm asking $150 each and would prefer not to ship. Can deliver to local shows/ meets or pick up in Raleigh, NC. Pictures can be seen the My standard lamasi thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckyneo (Apr 4, 2011)

still have them


----------

